# First in my C2 collection this year



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

For one reason or another, life has not been particularly enjoyable recently. So I have done a bit of retail therapy and bought one of these for 1 March delivery:

http://www.citroen.co.uk/gt/homepage.asp?pagetype=c2gt&modeltype=c2gt

Not, I suspect, to the taste of most of the denizens of the forum, but a fantastic bit of kit.

If the TT (soon 911 - 2 C2s in the family) is your adult relationship, having one of these is like taking the babysitter to the Travel Inn........


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is it the VTS/R with the paddle shifts?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

How dare you, sir? 

It is the numbered limited edition C2 GT 1.6i 16v (ie VTR manual) with a 5 speed, no aircon, no spare tyre, no electric mirrors, lightened washer bottle etc etc and white wheels ;D ;D

It's the homologation special for the rally car (they're making 2,250 of them).


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Didnt they just review that in Evo against the old 306 Rallye ?

Had one of the first VTS's a while back - cracking little car ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There's a lot of people well cheesed off with them introducing the manual version after the paddle shift - especially as they said they wouldn't do it.

Hmmn, now where have I heard that before... :


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> Didnt they just review that in Evo against the old 306 Rallye ?


Yes - quite rightly said the steering's overassisted at low speeds, but liked it. Also timed it at 8.6 secs against Citroen's 9.5 stated.

kell, yes it's mad. Why only produce a small number, too, whene everyone's going to prefer the manual??


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> For one reason or another, life has not been particularly enjoyable recently. So I have done a bit of retail therapy and bought one of these for 1 March delivery:
> 
> http://www.citroen.co.uk/gt/homepage.asp?pagetype=c2gt&modeltype=c2gt
> 
> ...


I can respect that choice. PSA chassis are still considered to be amongst the bst in the business. Their rallying results show this. Should be fun. Enjoy before the neds can afford to buy them.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Cheers Gary. I must admit, I almost titled my post "ned alert"............


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

My first new car was an AX GT years ago. It was a total hoot. As fast as any car needs to be, more nimble than any car has a right to be. It had crap brakes but never let me down in over 30000 miles and 3 years. I loved it. I hope this is more of the same, brakes excepted!


----------

